# cypripedium princess



## Hakone (May 22, 2009)

reginae x lichiangense, Whitlow 1995


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

She's hairy!


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

NYEric said:


> She's hairy!



Yeah!!! And pretty!!! Weird combination!!! lol


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2009)

Cool! Did you get this as a blooming-size plant? I hear it is very slow growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2009)

The flower looks like it will be quite nice. But I really like the leaves.


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

This princess is progressing nicely!!!


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 30, 2009)

:clap: beautiful! good job on this plant, I read this cross is difficult


----------

